# The Legend of Taffy Holden



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 4, 2021)

Incredible!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Jun 4, 2021)

Man, I bet the needle on his pucker-meter was pegged for those twelve minutes.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2021)

Good one!


----------



## wlewisiii (Jul 4, 2021)

I saw this video awhile back on him:


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 6, 2021)

Did he add the time flying the Electric to his logbook?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 6, 2021)

I beleive he was credited with the 12 minute flight.
It's interesting that he landed it like a conventional gear type, which echoes many of the incidents during the war with low time pilots who were put into advanced types.

Holden's Lightning is on display at Duxford, by the way.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

